# New Petfinder Love...



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Is this girl; http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28046169

Uuugh. Why do dogs perfect for us have to be available when we can't have a dog yet? Whyyy?

Anyone else having 'I want a dog but can't have one yet but that one's so perfect and I want it now' blues?

Unrelated; I'm really wondering where they got Sheltie from for her breed mix... >.>


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwe .... almost looks like Abbylynn (at the proper weight that is! ) I have dogs I see and want to save all the time ... I guess I just like torturing myself by looking at the shelter dogs.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

I've looked at this girl forever

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/24194962/


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

And this girl is at the same place I got Ranger

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/27828911/


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh yes! The Rat Terrier is so pretty, I'm surprised she's still there but I guess since it's a breed rescue they might be more strict.

I had been looking at Tallie for a while as well! I see they changed her picture so I probably didn't recognize her, haha. I remember her being really long in the back though, might cause concern for future back problems. It might just be the angle of the pictures though.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

SDRRanger said:


> And this girl is at the same place I got Ranger
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/27828911/


This one is no longer listed! Maybe adopted?


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Abbylynn said:


> This one is no longer listed! Maybe adopted?


No she's still there. Petfinder seems to be having some issues today but if you try to open the link a few times eventually her profile comes up.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

My puppy is only 5 months old and I already want another. I keep looking at craigslist and petfinder. It doesn't help that there are like a million puppies available right now. This girl>>>> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28040740/


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

I love to torture myself. I found the next county over's AC posting on Craigslist for this guy to get rehomed. No photo up but he's been there since November 21st. I'm going to pop by and give him a visit today. 

His CL ad: http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/pet/4236594910.html
His AC info: http://www.macombcountymi.gov/AnimalShelter/adoptapet.html


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

jade5280 said:


> My puppy is only 5 months old and I already want another. I keep looking at craigslist and petfinder. It doesn't help that there are like a million puppies available right now. This girl>>>> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28040740/


Another New Hampshirite!  I'm from southern NH!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh, she is cute! 

No perfect pups have come up lately, though the more people I meet in the Welshie community, the more I find out about litters and think "I would love a puppy from those parents!" And some of my friends just got a GSD pup (I get to meet him on Saturday) which I'm sure won't help.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Ahhh!!! Now I did it! I went and looked at the shelter Eddee came from! Uuuugh! I soooo want!

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28031696/


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Abbylynn said:


> Ahhh!!! Now I did it! I went and looked at the shelter Eddee came from! Uuuugh! I soooo want!
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28031696/


Certainly is a cutie!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> Another New Hampshirite!  I'm from southern NH!


Southern NH too! Wooo


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/27760282/

This dog. This dog kills me.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

CptJack said:


> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/27760282/
> 
> This dog. This dog kills me.


CptJack did you check out the first link SDRRanger posted? She's a cute little RT, first time I saw her listed I thought of you, haha.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

CptJack said:


> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/27760282/
> 
> This dog. This dog kills me.


Aww, I feel so bad for the senior dogs. Poor babies need a forever home and who knows how long they have been in and out of shelters and different homes. I wish i could adopt them all.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

ireth0 said:


> CptJack did you check out the first link SDRRanger posted? She's a cute little RT, first time I saw her listed I thought of you, haha.


I have now. What a pretty girl! Seriously, she's *gorgeous*. Tubby! But gorgeous, and with an absolutely beautiful face.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

jade5280 said:


> Aww, I feel so bad for the senior dogs. Poor babies need a forever home and who knows how long they have been in and out of shelters and different homes. I wish i could adopt them all.


Yeah, me too. I love seniors and I feel so bad for them. When my house is even slightly less full, finding a small senior dog is something I intend to do. I'll have another puppy someday, too, with the age range of my guys there's going to be a while where any new dog needs to be a senior. May as well make use of my home, then. 

Meanwhile, my heart just breaks.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

CptJack said:


> Yeah, me too. I love seniors and I feel so bad for them. When my house is even slightly less full, finding a small senior dog is something I intend to do. I'll have another puppy someday, too, with the age range of my guys there's going to be a while where any new dog needs to be a senior. May as well make use of my home, then.
> 
> Meanwhile, my heart just breaks.


Breaks my heart too.  Wish I could save them all ...........


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't know what's worse; a senior dog who has never had a stable home all its life, or a senior dog that has only known one home all its life and for whatever reason has ended up in a shelter. So sad either way.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

This guy is on my wish list. He's killing me. Even his name is perfect. I look at him daily lol

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/27807178/

He's from Jewel's rescue and they even think he'd be perfect for us. He's good with cats too. We even had a chance to look after him during the holidays while his foster was away, but my hubbie said no  He just looks so sweet and goofy and I think he would be a perfect friend for J.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

jade5280 said:


> I don't know what's worse; a senior dog who has never had a stable home all its life, or a senior dog that has only known one home all its life and for whatever reason has ended up in a shelter. So sad either way.


Seriously eh. Very sad!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Every week we're at the shelter.  I want to get them ALL out, but there is always one that I would personally love and it's worse than the petfinder want because I have to see them in person and interact with them. This guy is my current baby:


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

d_ray said:


> This guy is on my wish list. He's killing me. Even his name is perfect. I look at him daily lol
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/27807178/
> 
> He's from Jewel's rescue and they even think he'd be perfect for us. He's good with cats too. We even had a chance to look after him during the holidays while his foster was away, but my hubbie said no  He just looks so sweet and goofy and I think he would be a perfect friend for J.


Love his coloring! I'm in the same boat here. Been trying to convince the SO that Ryker needs a friend. They can be such party poopers sometimes lol


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Every week we're at the shelter.  I want to get them ALL out, but there is always one that I would personally love and it's worse than the petfinder want because I have to see them in person and interact with them. This guy is my current baby:


Oh yes, my current shelter love is Ty; http://www.spcans.ca/provincial-animal-shelter-adoptions/view-dogs.html?action=pet&petid=27800899

As you can see, he's all ready for the holiday season. I also posted some photos of him in the picture forum.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

ireth0 said:


> Oh yes, my current shelter love is Ty; http://www.spcans.ca/provincial-animal-shelter-adoptions/view-dogs.html?action=pet&petid=27800899
> 
> As you can see, he's all ready for the holiday season. I also posted some photos of him in the picture forum.


Oh jeez he's cute. We take the Petfinder photos so I always pick the ones I know if I saw I'd would yell "I NEED THIS DOG!" It took me almost 15 minutes to convince my little Pitty guy to come out of his kennel (one of those "I really want to, but I'm not sure.." deals) and now he throws himself at me.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm thinking a Chinese Crested or mix for my next dog when I'm ready to add a second dog again (a while from now!) and I just fell in love with this guy...









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/27570335/

HE'S SO BALD I WANNA KISS HIM


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

jade5280 said:


> Love his coloring! I'm in the same boat here. Been trying to convince the SO that Ryker needs a friend. They can be such party poopers sometimes lol


I know eh!!!


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

I've been gazing at this girl for MONTHS Alice. I would very very seriously consider trying to get her if I move next month, but she's in California! That's my biggest annoyance, all the dogs I find on PF are a million miles away.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

CoverTune said:


> I've been gazing at this girl for MONTHS Alice. I would very very seriously consider trying to get her if I move next month, but she's in California! That's my biggest annoyance, all the dogs I find on PF are a million miles away.


As a fellow Canadian, I feel your pain. I see SO MANY dogs in the Northeast US that seem totally lovely that I know would get snapped up so quickly at our shelter (or I would snap up myself). It's such a shame.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Abbylynn said:


> Ahhh!!! Now I did it! I went and looked at the shelter Eddee came from! Uuuugh! I soooo want!
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28031696/


We must be fairly close because I'm always stalking what they have. I really was thinking about snatching up an Aussie/BC mix puppy they had last week. Because I need another puppy and everything.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> We must be fairly close because I'm always stalking what they have. I really was thinking about snatching up an Aussie/BC mix puppy they had last week. Because I need another puppy and everything.


45 minutes south of there I am.  It is cool to know someone on here is so close!


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/27966862/

I like this guy,but they say no cats so would be a no anyways. I wonder if I could get him to work out with cats,if he actually has a high prey drive towards them or something more minor. I also don't have a fenced in yard,so couldn't even have him if I wanted.

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/27856264/ -nice looking dog although a bit far away.

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/22629746/ - Was watching this one a bit.

I don't tend to see perfect dogs,but still some nice ones.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

The results of my AC puppy playtime. Larger male husky, neutered. About 1.5 years old. Bi-eyed. Loves back scratches and romping about. Will climb into your lap and shove his head into your chest, begging you not to leave him to go back into the kennel. 























So much want.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

If I could bring any dog from the shelter I volunteer with home right now it'd be Milo the adorable brindle boy. On paper he's perfect.

eta: scroll down to the holiday pictures uploaded in the comments section. He's so adorable.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

My petfinder lovee was adopted! Yay!


----------



## surlys_mom (Jul 5, 2013)

I want Shelby so much  -- http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/27660385/

My husband says we can adopt her if she doesn't have a home in a few months.


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

This guy!!! I have such a soft spot for the scruffy terriers.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

aiw said:


> This guy!!! I have such a soft spot for the scruffy terriers.


Tooooo cute! Look at those adorning eyes!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

I've seen this dog on here for a few months. She's so pretty and sounds like she might make a good sport dog! If my pup was a bit older I'd so be meeting this girl..
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/27916801/


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

UGH! Just saw this guy and I AM IN LOVE. It almost makes me sick to my stomach that I can't have him. lmao

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/27844873

























WHY DO I DO THIS TO MYSELF?!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

This girl has been on for several months now and I'm actually stunned. http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/27369135/

From her description I had guessed that she would go home super fast but she's been there since the summer. I've had my eye on her for so long!


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

ireth0 said:


> This girl has been on for several months now and I'm actually stunned. http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/27369135/
> 
> From her description I had guessed that she would go home super fast but she's been there since the summer. I've had my eye on her for so long!


I've found that some dogs who have perfect descriptions are too good to be true. Last time I inquired about the "perfect" dog, he was only 4 but ended up having bad elbows, arthritis, and didn't like other dogs. No mention of that in his description!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

This Sheltie X


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

RabbleFox said:


> I've found that some dogs who have perfect descriptions are too good to be true. Last time I inquired about the "perfect" dog, he was only 4 but ended up having bad elbows, arthritis, and didn't like other dogs. No mention of that in his description!


Yea, either that or the rescue is super strict and basically impossible to adopt from.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Yup. I've seen that too.  Or they just plain e don't answer your emails about the dog. Sigh. I've had a foster family get so attached that they admitted that they we're going to hold onto him until the perfect family came along. They mentioned that they didn't think he'd ever find the perfect family. I was like... " Why don't you just take him off petfinder then?!"


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

So, last night I looked at petfinder and found the cutest cutie who happens to look a lot like Hades except for coloring. I want him soooo bad.

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28095726/ 

ETA: He is also at the same shelter we got Hades from.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

In love with this dog.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Yet another one... http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28277514/

Ahhhh why can't we be ready for a dog now?


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

http://m.petfinder.com/petdetail/27...l=dog&breed=Collie&age=&gender=&size=&offset=

*much want*


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Sigh 

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28030112/

OMG I want 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28181241/

My kitten crush 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/27805025/

Not petfinder but...
http://www.vrcpitbull.net/dog/adopt/cajun/

The ears!!
http://www.vrcpitbull.net/dog/adopt/deuces/


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

I toture myself by going on petfinder, especially since I don't have a dog
Really want this one. 

Toto


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> I toture myself by going on petfinder, especially since I don't have a dog
> Really want this one.
> 
> Toto


I don't know if this has been covered yet, but why don't you have a dog? Haha. 


On another note, my petfinder crush has finally been adopted. Glad for her!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> I don't know if this has been covered yet, but why don't you have a dog? Haha.
> 
> 
> On another note, my petfinder crush has finally been adopted. Glad for her!


I still live with my parents(I'm 16). They just don't want the responsibility of a dog. Plus,my sister isn't fond of dogs, she tends to only want a dog that will be cute & fluffy*sigh*. The wait will be worth it though. Looking to get a dog within the next 4-8 years


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> I still live with my parents(I'm 16). They just don't want the responsibility of a dog. Plus,my sister isn't fond of dogs, she tends to only want a dog that will be cute & fluffy*sigh*. The wait will be worth it though. Looking to get a dog within the next 4-8 years


Ah, that must be tough. It will be worth it though!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> I still live with my parents(I'm 16). They just don't want the responsibility of a dog. Plus,my sister isn't fond of dogs, she tends to only want a dog that will be cute & fluffy*sigh*. The wait will be worth it though. Looking to get a dog within the next 4-8 years


I'm 16 too and while I have dogs I know what you mean. I want another ferret. While I'm financially responsible for my pets and I could afford another ferret my parents say no :/ they say koda is enough. Poor dude only has me to play with until spring when I'm sure ill get a batch of kittens to foster(never fails,ever). I feel Me waiting to get 2 ferrets will be better but I want one now,haha. Baby ferrets are like a mix of dog/ferret and piranhas,ha! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Even though I've yet to find that perfect dog on a adoption site or in person,or they refuse me for whatever reason. I am a little fussy,if I could own multiple dogs at a time perhaps I wouldn't be.
There can be some that do sound nice.
I tend to look at males but I really do like this female. : http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28262519/
He seems nice too. http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28246216/
I've had better luck today then the many other times looking at dogs,but now its more tormenting. Its like I either have to be worried about finding a good dog at all or having one in your face and not being able to have them. Adoption sites are tough that way. Also I have too many cats,not even going to look at them online.


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

Okay, you guys have a week to talk me out of adopting her!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I vote adopt.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I forgot about this thread! I just posted a new petfinder love on the DF Facebook page. My husband and I are seriously talking about adopting a second dog, it's been almost a year and we're in a much better place than previously. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28303150/


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

thosewordsatbest said:


> i vote adopt.


Not Helping!


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

I`m actually trying to adopt one of these two dogs,but I haven't got any responses from them or my manager yet.
I've been wanting a dog for two years,and Raggy is now 6 years old. It's just hard when you rent.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

aiw said:


> Not Helping!


That's totally helping!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

INTENSE YELLING AND FLAILING










http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/pet/4312009404.html

NEED NEED NEED NEED NEED NEED NEED NEED AHHHHHH I WOULD DEFINITELY TRAVEL TO SAN FRANCISCO IF I COULD HAVE A 2ND DOG RIGHT NOW PRAISE THE LORD WHAT A BEAUTIFUL CREATION (sorry about the caps i am just EXTREMELY EXCITED about this dog)


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Kayota said:


> INTENSE YELLING AND FLAILING
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a awesome looking dog!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

I'm seriously in love with these two. There from the same shelter. I met the kitten a few weeks ago. So playful and just cute! I'm talking bout the grey one,but the black one is cute to 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

I seriously want:

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28509403/

For those more savvy, what do you think the odds are that this litter are actually rottie/aussie mixes? And how big would an 11 pound 8 week old puppy get too? Seems large to me but I'm horrible about tying weight to size lol. Such a pretty pup 










Ohh look another pretty one. I don't usually see this sort of ...patchy-ness?

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28477569/


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

CrimsonAccent said:


> Ohh look another pretty one. I don't usually see this sort of ...patchy-ness?
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28477569/


I'm in love with this one! The ears and markings are awesome! My pup was 12lb @ 8 weeks and will end up being around 60lbs but who knows with the mixed breeds. Very cute puppy either way!


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

This guy is being fostered like 5 minutes from where I live. UGH WANT SO BAD.









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/22063219/


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

This guy is pulling at my heart now... http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28416826/

Those eyes! Gah!


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

Ahh what a gorgeous boy ireth0


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

I was looking at this guy a few weeks ago... still hasn't found a home. He's just ears and fluff.... WANT!

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28323899


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't usually end up looking at toy breeds (other than Pugs) BUT THIS GUY. OH MAN. He is just SO cute. He looks like a little Chow Chow
























http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28440648/


----------



## tigerkitty (Jul 12, 2013)

Aah! We don't have Petfinder here in the UK but I just had to take a peek and see what cute little pups were on there! 

Bingo stole my heart away!







http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/27449327/
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/27449327/

& I thought this one was a little odd, it looks like the head has been photo-shopped on the body!







http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/26024135/







http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/26024135/
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/26024135/


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Okay okay... THIS guy is just breaking my heart... http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28564290/

Maybe I have a thing for brown eyes? :<


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Gorgeous. I keep looking at him.

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28047107

Or this one. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28471657/

This guy sounds fun.

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28404560/


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

I had been looking at this girl a lot a while ago but she got adopted.... looks like she's back at the shelter now 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28677391/


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

I posted this on FB last night, but I still am not over it. This girl came into the shelter 3 weeks ago; she finally went up for adoption yesterday and now my heart is breaking. Not just because she is like, the sweetest dog ever and I love her... but because she always chooses me over any other people that may be around, even the behaviourists, whom she sees every day. In playgroup, she comes up to me and sits on my feet, and just smiles up at me. UGH. SO MUCH WANT.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

gingerkid said:


> I posted this on FB last night, but I still am not over it. This girl came into the shelter 3 weeks ago; she finally went up for adoption yesterday and now my heart is breaking. Not just because she is like, the sweetest dog ever and I love her... but because she always chooses me over any other people that may be around, even the behaviourists, whom she sees every day. In playgroup, she comes up to me and sits on my feet, and just smiles up at me. UGH. SO MUCH WANT.


Omg. Cutest ever. And what a great coincidence! Snowball really, really wants a sister.

He told me.


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

gingerkid said:


> I posted this on FB last night, but I still am not over it. This girl came into the shelter 3 weeks ago; she finally went up for adoption yesterday and now my heart is breaking. Not just because she is like, the sweetest dog ever and I love her... but because she always chooses me over any other people that may be around, even the behaviourists, whom she sees every day. In playgroup, she comes up to me and sits on my feet, and just smiles up at me. UGH. SO MUCH WANT.


Holy crap! I was literally just about to post her!

I saw her at the shelter the other day and was totally taken. She looks like a mini ACD but seems to act like a total sucky sweetheart. I bet her and Pete would get along amazingly.... No! Christ, I don't even have my own place yet, no more dogs!

Also, I'm gonna pm you later...


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

momtolabs said:


> I'm seriously in love with these two. There from the same shelter. I met the kitten a few weeks ago. So playful and just cute! I'm talking bout the grey one,but the black one is cute to
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh my. That dog can just come home with me right now.  I want!


My loves:
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28234172/ He sounds perfect. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28343579/

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28590862/

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28348987/

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28691209/



And just because I want to help this poor poor aussie:
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28483034/ Suppose to be around 45-65 pounds and he is 110. Dear lord I want to help him get into shape!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

aiw said:


> Holy crap! I was literally just about to post her!
> 
> I saw her at the shelter the other day and was totally taken. She looks like a mini ACD but seems to act like a total sucky sweetheart. I bet her and Pete would get along amazingly.... No! Christ, I don't even have my own place yet, no more dogs!
> 
> Also, I'm gonna pm you later...


ACDs are only 30-40 lbs, 17-19 inches - its a perfect size for me. There's another ACD in the back (1 yo male) and I am also head over heels in love with him... He's also a complete sweetie, and he will do anything (ANYTHING!) for a squeaky tennis ball. Its easier for me to accept that I can't take him home because he's young and he'd be more of a challenge for us without a yard since he is definitely higher energy and has noticeably more drive than Neeka. 




Damon'sMom said:


> And just because I want to help this poor poor aussie:
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28483034/ Suppose to be around 45-65 pounds and he is 110. Dear lord I want to help him get into shape!


Woah. That is one fat aussie. Poor guy


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Um.. come home with me now plz? http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29115601/


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

I've had my eye on this guy http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29091437 If Charlie was a little older and not such an adolescent handful right now I'd be incredibly tempted!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Love this guy...unfortunately not good with cats or male dogs.










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28803955/


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

SDRRanger said:


> Love this guy...unfortunately not good with cats or male dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes I remember seeing him. He is quite the looker!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

SDRRanger said:


> Love this guy...unfortunately not good with cats or male dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He sort of reminds me of a black Remus. I can't even look at dogs anymore. I fall in love with all of them and it doesn't matter how perfect a dog would be 5 really is our limit.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

wow....NICE!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

My crushes for today: 
(I think I'm seeing a pattern here)

















http://photos.petfinder.com/photos/pets/28984134/3/?bust=1399062077&width=800[/IMG]


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Okay - this girl just moved to the top of my list :becky:









http://photos.petfinder.com/photos/pets/29025797/1/?bust=1397873350&width=800


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh gosh this Shiba sure was... _well-fed_...









I like this guy, but...








I hate all the rescues and shelters' description on the dogs in my area.
They always just say stuff like, "Real great dog, never stops smiling." or, "I'm a big girl, with lot's of love to give!" they just have cheesy one-liner dating site descriptions. Either those or just the location and policy of their shelter. 

I talked with a lady once about a dog at her shelter and she had absolutely nothing to say about him because he was just your run-of-the-mill happy dog. Frustrated me a TON when I was dog shopping.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh yea, and we have this dog at our shelter right now that I'm convinced is mixed with bear... http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29054525/


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

This handsome guy.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> This handsome guy.


oooh - he's purdy!!!


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

My current Petfinder love is named Romeo.








I can imagine him getting along perfectly with May and Chico and he's so beautiful,
why does he have to be so far away


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Chichan said:


> My current Petfinder love is named Romeo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those two would be the perfect pair!!! Beeeautiful kitty


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

I love this one...a little brindle beagle










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29119751/


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Oooo, this one looks like Koopa the DF dog. 










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28517391/


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

There's a border-jack for adoption near me...

/Sobs.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

CptJack said:


> There's a border-jack for adoption near me...
> 
> /Sobs.


Ah, c'mom - ONE more won't hurt!!! :becky:


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

BellaPup said:


> Ah, c'mom - ONE more won't hurt!!! :becky:


Remember when CptJack only had one dog?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

aiw said:


> Remember when CptJack only had one dog?


Yeah. TWO years ago. 

One more will hurt, but OMG THAT PUPPY.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I've been watching these two girls
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/27379343/
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28796775

And someone NEEDS to adopt Pik and Shovel
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29210732
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29210542


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

And my current love for this week: 










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28802502/


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

My boys tried to convince me to take home a chihuahua pair this weekend at a doggie event (Bark at the Park, community event for our new Animal Shelter building). Then Freyja tried to adopt herself a GSD big brother from the GSD rescue group that was there. He was quite handsome, but what am I going to do with another large dog? Or two small ones for that matter?


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

UGH.

THIS GUY.

















AND THIS GIRL.
UGH.









WHY DO I DO THIS TO MYSELF


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Adopt them! LOL I am so not the voice of reason.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

One of them isn't even in my country haha


----------



## chipinmom (Feb 13, 2012)

Chaplin/Hugo: http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28992581/

SO MUCH WANT! If I didn't live in the city and didn't have other dogs and cats, he would be mine!



Few others that I keep my eye on

Sweetie: http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29179101/
Lucky: http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/23841071/
Cadbury: http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29051762/ (not usually a fan of Cocker Spaniels but for some reason she tugs on my heartstrings)
Maks: http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28636716/


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Chaplin/Hugo is PRECIOUS. But I know he wouldn't so well with my family.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

So much. http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28985318

Or this guy http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28544305/

Or this one http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29224330/


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

THIS ONE http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29273298/ Omg


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Laurelin said:


> THIS ONE http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29273298/ Omg


I thought you weren't getting another sheltie for NextDog?


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Laurelin, is there a show sheltie and a sport sheltie type of divide? The shelties I see up here all look like mini collies (with smaller eyes and such) whereas those ones look like smaller aussie/bc mixes....


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

This thread is back again! Which means I'm looking at Petfinder, dagnabbit. You know how many gorgeous greyhounds are available in this area?! Too many. I should adopt one. But no.

Wantwantwant.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> This thread is back again! Which means I'm looking at Petfinder, dagnabbit. You know how many gorgeous greyhounds are available in this area?! Too many. I should adopt one. But no.
> 
> Wantwantwant.


I bet Gypsy would love a running buddy...

EDIT: OMG there's an eskie puppy for adoption a mere 5 hours drive from me... (http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29254227/)


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

gingerkid said:


> I thought you weren't getting another sheltie for NextDog?


Cough cough I plead the fifth. 

Imayormaynothavegonetolookatsheltieslastweekend. Andmayormaynotbegoingtolookatsheltiesonsaturday...

:redface::redface::redface::redface:



> Laurelin, is there a show sheltie and a sport sheltie type of divide? The shelties I see up here all look like mini collies (with smaller eyes and such) whereas those ones look like smaller aussie/bc mixes....


Sort of? There are some pure agility lines but they are hard to get your hands on unless you're a very competitive agility person. Most breeders breed for show or show and sport. The show and sport dogs can be a little more moderate. Pet bred shelties vary a ton in looks and I'd bet those dogs are more pet bred than either show or sport.

ETA: Here is my friend's sport bred boy (the big dark mahogany one). He is from very well known sports lines.

http://agilitymach.hubpages.com/hub/How-Does-A-Dog-Use-Its-Tail-in-Agility-and-Canine-Sport


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

http://roanoke.craigslist.org/pet/4478566136.html

Hey look. Someone near me is giving away Thud II. >.<


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

I am not normally a lab person. I mean, I've met lovely labs, but always felt that they weren't for me... but this girl. I just... the description doesn't do any justice to the Lexus that I know at all... the growly, shy dog who hung at the back of her kennel and wouldn't take treats from anyone.... and something about her really drew me in - she growled at me, and I threw her a treat and moved on, and then later that day I was brave enough to take her outside and encourage her into the pool. And as soon as she hit the water.... I can't even describe it. Just the metamorphosis that occurred when she hit the water. It was like she realized that the world was still a good place - her people may have given her up, but there was still WATER! And BALLS! And she went from mostly ignoring me to checking in, to watching where I was going and staying close (but not oppressively so).

I cried most of the way home today because she's either going to get adopted right away and I'll never see her again, or she'll sit in the shelter and I'll be helpless to do anything. I mean, I've been in love with shelter dogs before, even cried over a couple of them, but never like this.


Lexus by open_destiny, on Flickr


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

CptJack: Look who has turned up in a rescue here











https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29540328/


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

...It's Jack with a floppy ear and tiny white forehead spot. Holy CRAP that's eerie.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

CptJack said:


> ...It's Jack with a floppy ear and tiny white forehead spot. Holy CRAP that's eerie.


I am so in love with his face. Also the thought I could do agility and *maybe* keep up slightly more than with a long legged fast dog. Ugh, I can't wait until we have property of our own. I picture us with 3 permanent and 1-2 fosters


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

SDRRanger said:


> I am so in love with his face. Also the thought I could do agility and *maybe* keep up slightly more than with a long legged fast dog. Ugh, I can't wait until we have property of our own. I picture us with 3 permanent and 1-2 fosters


I can't wait until you have property, either.

Seriously, that dog is perfect in just about every way (and yeah, given what I know about RT, they'd be easier for you. I mean they can book it but they're still small dogs and they're also ... not quite as exuberant as, oh, Thud (OR Ranger).


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

CptJack said:


> I can't wait until you have property, either.
> 
> Seriously, that dog is perfect in just about every way (and yeah, given what I know about RT, they'd be easier for you. I mean they can book it but they're still small dogs and they're also ... not quite as exuberant as, oh, Thud (OR Ranger).


haha, yep...our freight trains mean we need to learn on the run a little more. I guarantee I'll have a rescue RT at some point. They seem to have all the qualities I want in a small dog.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

This girl really speaks to me

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-dogs-puppies...ed/1005968811?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

These two. There both so close to me. I'm tempted to go pick one of them up


----------



## Na-Tasha (Aug 13, 2014)

Ok, I totally shouldn't look at Petfinder, but I figure I'm safe because it's not like I can just hop on a plane and go pick up every dog I fall in love with...yet.... Anyway, I was browsing around because I'm very much interested in Salukis as my next dog (not likely to happen, sadly) and was curious to see how many Salukis make into shelters (not many/mostly mixes) because it's doubtful I'd be approved by a rescue seeing as I country hop and most frown on flying dogs. But a few dogs caught my eye:

Not a fan of any type of doodling, but this guy...just..wow...
Spencer:
https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/30082146/ 

A _whole litter _of puppies (Borzoi/Saluki):
https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/26424612/


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

ooo, love the borzoi/suluki mix puppies!










I have fallen in love with the wire coat Ibezan and would love to have one in the future.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

This girl:









And this one too:


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

I've fallen for this guy:
http://www.adoptapet.com/pet/10267335-detroit-michigan-american-bulldog-mix

That spotted face has been calling my name for weeks now. Unfortunately, a new dog won't happen for another 3-4 years, at least (have to graduate and get my own place first). Oh, but he's soooo cute!!


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Borzoi x Saluki puppies?!?! Oh man.... 

*cries quietly in a corner* 

...they sound like perfection.

EDIT: Also, Mudypony, Cash's face looks hilarious with all the spots. Really interesting look.


----------



## Na-Tasha (Aug 13, 2014)

Avie said:


> Borzoi x Saluki puppies?!?! Oh man....
> 
> *cries quietly in a corner*
> 
> ...



Seriously... sighthounds are my absolute favorite group... amazing and beautiful dogs. All of the breeds I'd like to own someday are in the Sighthound group (with a few exceptions in the herding group) but the Saluki is at the top of the list right now. <3


Well, this isn't Petfinder, but a rescue group here recently helped out another overwhelmed rescue and amongst the many poodles and poodle mixes they found an Old English Sheepdog and brought him along with some of the poodles to the shelter center. He's adorable! I looked into Old English Sheepdogs before and there were a few reasons why I took them off my "want to own someday" list, but this guy is sooo tempting! 

https://www.facebook.com/animalstaiwan/photos/ms.c.eJwzNDA0NTI3NzMxtDQ1sDQysdAzRIiYWJqgiZiaY6pBFzG1wNSFLmJmBhIBAD~;~;GW8~-.bps.a.10152776419069248.1073741983.100845399247/10152776419499248/?type=1&theater


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

This girl is in the pound and I want her!!! She is so shy and reserved but seems so sweet!











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Not a dog.............BUT......I WANT I WANT I WANT!!!!!!!! https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/30180375/


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

She may be blind and deaf but I WANT SO BAD!!!!! I have a feeling with all te Aussie(and Aussie mix) pups popping up around here my next dog may not be from a breeder...... And may not be an ACD....


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

momtolabs said:


> This girl is in the pound and I want her!!! She is so shy and reserved but seems so sweet!
> 
> 
> View attachment 174234
> ...


jade didn't lose a did, did she?!

lol looks so much like Ryker!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

momtolabs said:


> She may be blind and deaf but I WANT SO BAD!!!!! I have a feeling with all te Aussie(and Aussie mix) pups popping up around here my next dog may not be from a breeder...... And may not be an ACD....
> 
> View attachment 174561
> 
> ...


I have a real softspot for double-merle aussies. Even with the crappy hand life has dealt them, they always seem to have a great attitude.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

I really feel for this dog and his story.  I would adopt him.












> Joey is a loving and loyal companion. He is housebroken, gets along great other dogs and loves to ride shotgun in between the car seats when his foster mom has her young grandchildren in the car. Outside of the house, he is friendly to everyone he meets. In many ways he is just an ideal family member.
> 
> That's one side of Joey but there is another.
> Once he bonds, Joey is extremely protective of his family--he simply cannot tolerate people he doesn't know in and out of the house. He will try to attack them. When his foster mom has guests, Joey must be sequestered in another room.
> ...


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

That poor poor dog  I hope he finds a wonderful home with knowledge people who will keep him safe.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

CandyLeopard said:


> I really feel for this dog and his story.  I would adopt him.


So much want!!
He's beautiful, and we like.. never.. have people over. Ever.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

And he's deaf. </3


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

___


























Both of these dogs<3


gingerkid said:


> And he's deaf. </3


Want. This. Dog.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Seriously?! This dog is like a 15 min drive from me. WHY am I even looking at Petfinder???? I wish I just had a ton of space and money to adopt every redbone.
https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/30535128

Also it's weird that every redbone I see in shelters is listed as a redbone "mix". Maybe just because they can't identify them as purebred without a doubt? That dog is a purebred redbone if I've ever seen one.

Even Gypsy was listed as a mix


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I seriously thought about putting in an application for this boy. I LOVE HIM! Blue Bruce.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

jade5280 said:


> Seriously?! This dog is like a 15 min drive from me. WHY am I even looking at Petfinder???? I wish I just had a ton of space and money to adopt every redbone.
> https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/30535128
> 
> Also it's weird that every redbone I see in shelters is listed as a redbone "mix". Maybe just because they can't identify them as purebred without a doubt? That dog is a purebred redbone if I've ever seen one.
> ...


 They can't *prove* that the dog is a purebred, they could be wrong, so they slap 'mix' on to cover their butts. Really, really common.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

So much want!! 









Here is his ad on CL.... He is even free and I just want him  If the timing was right I honestly probably would..... He looks like a whole lotta fun! 

http://carbondale.craigslist.org/pet/4718821926.html


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

@Damon's mom that dog is gorgeous!!!!



CptJack said:


> They can't *prove* that the dog is a purebred, they could be wrong, so they slap 'mix' on to cover their butts. Really, really common.


Yeah that's kind of what I figured!


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Have to get this out of my system.... driving myself mad!!









https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/30596775


----------



## lforrest0913 (Apr 17, 2013)

This guy...




























https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/30574750/

He's an ACD/Cocker Spaniel mix. I'm going to see him at the shelter tomorrow and will hopefully take him home!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

THIS DOG.

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/30215832

I honestly was like... I should just go look. NO. NO YOU SHOULDN'T. You already have one terriorist mutt thing.



kadylady said:


> Have to get this out of my system.... driving myself mad!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey one of my friends is fostering him!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Laurelin said:


> THIS DOG.
> 
> https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/30215832
> 
> I honestly was like... I should just go look. NO. NO YOU SHOULDN'T. You already have one terriorist mutt thing.


But with two you could take over the world!


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

That FACE! Oh, goodness, I think a hound would drive me crazy, but who could say no?

And this boy, same, not usually the breed/mix I'm interested in, but something about those eyes.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Laurelin said:


> Hey one of my friends is fostering him!


How weird! Agh! I'm just not ready yet! At least that's what I keep telling myself...


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh no. I lied. Now I'm really in love.




























She is DARLING. I'm swooning. Thank goodness her adoption is now pending, or I might have to seriously try to convince the fiancee that we could move TWO dogs to Norway...

I have puppy fever/second dog want so bad right now, ngl.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

*Breeze* - Husky mix































*Akiva*- Husky mix












*Dancing Lady*


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Ack, I'm dying here! SO wish I was in a position to get another dog right now!
























https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/30590709


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Kuma'sMom said:


> Ack, I'm dying here! SO wish I was in a position to get another dog right now!


Adorable! Is it just me, or does he look like a mini Pip?


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

*Molly*










*April
*











*Nelson*


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Nelson is perfect!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

DaySleepers said:


> Adorable! Is it just me, or does he look like a mini Pip?


He kind of does a bit! He's a Pug/Boston Terrier/Chihuahua, lol.


----------



## DGerry (Sep 12, 2014)

Even though I have absolutely no business looking at Petfinder right now...It's Chester's twin sister!!










They look soooo similar it's crazy. She looks just like Chester did when he was a bit younger. Ears a bit more floppy, less of a white patch, but otherwise I'd almost swear it was a picture of Chester when he was younger lol


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Oh my goodness Nelson looks like Magic!!!


*


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh baby  Came in 8 months old and pregnant, one pup died shortly after birth and the other was stillborn.
https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/30652488/


----------



## heidizag (Dec 1, 2014)

We have our hands full with Argos but someday I'd love to have another one or two just like him. These two, boy and girl, are so so so sweet....









https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/30978306









https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29103709/


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

Look at this nonsense. We are still at least a year out if not two (wanting to space out the dogs in age) from another puppy. BUT UGH I never knew I wanted this and then I saw him 

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/30888570/

I have to get through defensive driving somehow...


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

CrimsonAccent said:


> Look at this nonsense. We are still at least a year out if not two (wanting to space out the dogs in age) from another puppy. BUT UGH I never knew I wanted this and then I saw him
> 
> https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/30888570/
> 
> I have to get through defensive driving somehow...


You must be close to me! Hubby has this shelter on his FB feed and was showing me this boy. UGH we can't have another dog but this one is a cutie. Actually...

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28654674/

This guy is killing me. That is actually my kiddo he is licking all over! We were out at the "Santa Paws Village" at our towns Christmas Event and of course had to stop by and say hello to the dogs available for adoption. I want to take this guy home sooooo bad!!!! I have 5 dogs though. Two of them from this shelter. Sigh....


----------



## xChlorineAddict (Jul 17, 2014)

Bleh. I always find myself on Petfinder looking at all the dogs, continuously showing my bored and tired mother their pictures. 

I just love this girl, so gorgeous and seems so happy!
https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29146090/

Gorgeous australian shepherd boy... I love his name as well! 
https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/30586852/

And then we have this little boy, he's so cute! 
https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/30896690/


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

Remaru said:


> You must be close to me! Hubby has this shelter on his FB feed and was showing me this boy. UGH we can't have another dog but this one is a cutie. Actually...
> 
> https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28654674/
> 
> This guy is killing me. That is actually my kiddo he is licking all over! We were out at the "Santa Paws Village" at our towns Christmas Event and of course had to stop by and say hello to the dogs available for adoption. I want to take this guy home sooooo bad!!!! I have 5 dogs though. Two of them from this shelter. Sigh....



Holy crap we are close! Hello neighbor


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

This guy is in the pound.. 4/5 years old neutered, dog friendly and no RG problems..... I want him!!!








This girl is also in the shelter!!!!


----------



## junico (Dec 17, 2014)

She is so adorable


----------



## Na-Tasha (Aug 13, 2014)

Ugh...I should not 'like' rescues on facebook.  I so much want this puppy! 
https://www.facebook.com/animalstaiwan/photos/ms.c.eJwzNDA0NbK0MDMzMjAytjQysdAzRBKxNEEXMUYXMTbFEDHDMMcCUwTDZCOQGgAeFRzl.bps.a.10152986620184248.1073742008.100845399247/10152986620369248/?type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/animalstaiwan/photos/ms.c.eJwzNDA0NbK0MDMzMjAytjQysdAzRBKxNEEXMUYXMTbFEDHDMMcCUwTDZCOQGgAeFRzl.bps.a.10152986620184248.1073742008.100845399247/10152986620284248/?type=1&theater


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

This girl looks like she will be a crazy little thing..... I want her 

http://m.petfinder.com/petdetail/30...imal=dog&breed=&age=&gender=&size=&offset=100


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

GUYS. GUYS. 

THIS DOG. NEED.

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/30717791/

oh my god that face i cant even









Edit:
Oh my god, this guy too holy crap guys i'm dying
http://www.torontohumanesociety.com/adopt-a-pet/dogs/24453466


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

I want this dog and I'm not even a spaniel person:
















https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/8650487/


----------



## paintsnquarterhorses (Dec 13, 2014)

jade5280 said:


> Southern NH too! Wooo


Southern NH too!!!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

I really need to stop looking on pet finder because I want all of these guys

















Am I the only one seeing Aussie?








And I'm not a Pom person but look how adorable is this one!!??


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

She's named Luna... and just look at those eyes! Just look! She's killing me!

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/31032626


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Klaus from Hiccup's rescue. Wow <3











and for those of you that prefer chunkier dogs... mastin puppies and their mum!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh god, there is a mini eskie at the shelter, he is kind of a jerk (basically untrained, poorly socialized, and very demanding/stubborn) but I just want to take him home... he reminds me of Snowball a bit (in that Snowball also has a stubborn streak), and once he decides you're okay he's a big cuddle bug... I wish I had room for a second dog! (And a third... maybe a fourth...)


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh why did you show me sight hounds? I want! No dogs for me. There will be no more dogs here for years. Hubby and I have discussed it and it will be a very very very long time before there are any more dogs here. Makes me sad but that is just the way it has to be now.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/31236922/
Please don't ask why I was on petfinder. He sort of looks like Remus though. He is right down the street from me at the local shelter. Remind me I can't go get him.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Also...

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/31155834/
Really, why??? I just...I can't have them all but I want them!!!! Look at that face!!!

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/31200153/
and how sad is this? I just want to squish his face. 

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/30902211/
Ok so I've met this dog. I have no idea how he is still at the shelter because he is absolutely amazing. Really, amazing. Just all the crazy, mushy, wonderful, puppy love you could want. My son cried and begged for him (I'm the worst mom ever by the way, did you know?) He looks like Duke, broke my heart. I can't believe no one took him home after the Santa Paws event.


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

Oooh....just came across this guy...so pretty. Doesn't sound like he would fit our household though but wish he would....https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/30537303/


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Check out this girl! Husky x malinois, popped up on a mushing group
From Tracy, California


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Foxes&Hounds said:


> Check out this girl! Husky x malinois, popped up on a mushing group
> From Tracy, California


Oh my goodness. How freakin' cute. I can imagine that dog is going to need one heck of an active and/or engaging owner.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

I'm not a little dog person but I WANT!!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

I've said it before, and I'll say it again - at our shelter, when it rains eskies, it pours eskies. In the past two weeks, there've been 5 eskies through the shelter (although 3 of them have been listed as eskie-pom mixes.... except they've all been white which, due to the genetics involved, is rare for eskie/poms).

And this guy.... <3 
http://www.edmontonhumanesociety.com/content/82030


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh my gooooooooshhh https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/31806376
Why do I torture myself like this. Crap I think I need another hound.


----------

